
Are We All Celebrities Now? - dredmorbius
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/11/04/opinion/amber-heard-revenge-porn.html
======
PaulHoule
See
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JA02VIRZY0o](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JA02VIRZY0o)

